# light rebuild help



## mooseknuckle2000 (Mar 1, 2013)

alright, so I have a Delta ball style headlight and a tail light unit that I need to restore to working order. I don't want to rebuild with LEDs, but just get the bulb functioning again with the original switches. That said, both of these run off of two D batteries and the wiring seems pretty straight forward, but can someone explain to me how these switches close the circuit? Are they grounding? Also, on the tail light unit, is the resistor necessary? Edumacate me please...

headlight














tail light


----------



## mooseknuckle2000 (Mar 5, 2013)

*light rebuild*

Anybody have any experience rebuilding these?


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm no expert but generally the switch actuates the ground and closes the circuit. Not always the case though.

The taillight resistor is strange.  Did this light take D batteries? What kind of bulb are you using?


----------



## mooseknuckle2000 (Mar 28, 2013)

*lights*

Yes, uses two D batteries. Tail light bulb is the same as the ball headlight bulb, 2.5v if I remember correctly. I'm pretty sure the switch is grounding the headlight, but the battery tray is so rusted it's not carrying much of a current. I may just have to bite the bullet and swap guts completely and put in a modern switch


----------

